# On Call Pay?



## deathvalley6 (Nov 23, 2003)

How do you deal with employees that are unhappy with snow removal. Lawncare/ landscape during the summer, then are layed off and on call for snow during the winter months. How do you pay them different for snow? Should they be payed to be on call? Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------

